

LibreSSL 2.0.1 Released - ehPReth
https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-tech&m=140524997804423&w=2

======
jbk
So, it seems that the complaints
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8024654](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8024654))
and
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8025561](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8025561))
have been partially heard.

It fixes the Pkg-Config complaint, the Werror one, the sys/sysctl.h one, the
main() symbol visibility issue and the infamous signature for the release :)

It seems they're listening.

~~~
Pacabel
Isn't listening to users the least that we should be able to expect from any
open source project? Some projects (like GNOME and Firefox) have not done this
very well lately, but it used to be pretty standard. The BSDs and their
affiliated projects have generally been more receptive to the needs of users
than most open source projects, as well.

I'm disappointed to hear that the use of -Werror was removed, though. I wish
they'd been more specific in the email about how far they've gone with this.
Is it only removed for certain platforms/compilers where it was problematic,
or is it gone for all builds?

~~~
amboar
Regarding -Werror, its considered by some to be bad practice for releases [1].

[1] [https://blog.flameeyes.eu/2009/02/future-proof-your-code-
don...](https://blog.flameeyes.eu/2009/02/future-proof-your-code-dont-use-
werror)

